#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce >  >  Best Online Sri Lankan Sites For Dress Shopping?

## Moana

Hi mates!

I have been looking for summer blazers for one of my close friend in several overseas online shopping sites but wasn't to find anything to her taste also they're pretty expensive with shipping cost. They have mentioned that it will also take too long to reach the destiny (25-45 days time)

Can somebody suggest me the best sites I could go for? Thank you!

----------


## Bhavya

> Hi mates!
> 
> I have been looking for summer blazers for one of my close friend in several overseas online shopping sites but wasn't to find anything to her taste also they're pretty expensive with shipping cost. They have mentioned that it will also take too long to reach the destiny (25-45 days time)
> 
> Can somebody suggest me the best sites I could go for? Thank you!


These are some of the online dress shopping sites in Sri Lanka
molly.lk
kapruka.com
daraz.lk
odel.lk

----------

